# Popsicle molds for a baby?



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

I got some cheapy popsicle molds at Wegmans, but the stick is too thin for my 7-month-old to grab on to easily. I have this thing my sister gave me that I think is supposed to be a training spoon... it sort of looks like a corn-on-the-cob holder for a baby, but it has a nice fat handle and is the PERFECT size to use for an ice-cube-tray popsicle stick. But I only have one and can't find any more in stores or online; they must not make them anymore. Does anyone have a suggestion for popsicle molds that are good for babies? The stick size/shape is most important, bonus if the popsicles themselves are a little smaller (the molds from Wegmans hold a little over 1/4 cup of liquid, which I don't know if my baby would be able to finish).


----------



## rhiOrion (Feb 17, 2009)

Oooh, I was just searching for this online. Was going to put something like that on DD's Christmas list. Can't wait to see if anybody knows.


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

You know those wooden spoons they (used to?) have at ice cream shops for you to taste test the ice cream with? I bet those would work! If not, then a fat popsical stick would work. You can find those at craft stores.


----------



## Addie (Dec 19, 2009)

I've heard of using a pacifier as a popsicle base... you use a small container (biggish ice cube trays come to mind), fill it with the chosen liquid, and freeze it with the rubbery part of the pacifier submerged. I've not tried it but it sounds like it would work!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

These type of ring toys make good handles
http://www.johnlewis.com/230833242/P...x?source=14798

These spoons look like they would work too
http://web.sassybaby.com/category?ca...eding%20Spoons

I used ice cube trays as moulds, I found some for freezing baby food which were a bit larger.

Have you seen those mesh feeders, I've never used one but I know a lot of people put frozen stuff in them for teething babies.

When DD was teething I froze a small amount of breast milk in a bottle. I put the teat in and the cover on and stuck them upside down in the freezer.


----------



## SollysMom (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies and ideas! I found another one of those training-spoon-thingies my sister gave me in DS1's toy box, so I washed it and now I have two in rotation. What I've been doing is, instead of making special popsicles for DS2 and not knowing what to do with all that won't fit in the 1-2 ice cube compartments, just pouring a bit of my own green smoothie every morning into the ice cube tray for DS2 to eat as a popsicle later on. It's been working well!


----------

